# The Person Below me will... or not...



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

> Each poster posts something that the poster below them may not do in their post while not doing what the poster above them said they would not do. e.g if someone posted
> 
> "The poster below me will not post in black"
> 
> ...


----------



## RedAlert (Nov 30, 2019)

What ?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

The poster below me will not use any word with more than 5 letters.

(Note: I did not use the letter G, in that sentence , because previous post ( @mike4lorie  )  told me not to.  Therefore I switched my wording of my post, to not include a word I would have used in it. Now the next one will need to comply with mine, no more than 5, letters,   and choose words that do.  But if I understand correctly, the next CAN use the letter G, is that correct?  ))


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes, that is good

The next  will type in red and blue


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

The next person will not write more than 7 words.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

The next poster will type in Capitals


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2020)

THE NEXT POSTER WILL WRITE SOMETHING FUNNY, SILLY, OR RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Knot meee
.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

Nor me

The next writer will make a joke


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

When I was a boy, I had a disease that required me to eat dirt three times a day in order to survive... It's a good thing my older brother told me about it. 

The next writer will write something backwards


----------

